
Will 2013 be the Year of Peak Android? - rbeck
http://digital-possibilities.com/blog/will-2013-be-the-year-of-peak-android/
======
Zigurd
There are three ways this article gets it wrong:

1\. It fails to divide the market into price bands: Android dominates from
$100 to $300, above which it splits the market with Apple.

2\. It fails to note that Apple isn't attacking the $100 to $300 price bands.

3\. It fails to note that the $50 to $100 price band is dominated by Samsung
and Nokia feature phones. Is Apple going to expand in that price band ths
year? Is Series 40 ready to defend against cheap Androids? Yeah, we know
what's actually going to happen here.

